
Show HN: Backup your SoundCloud account - ipsum2
https://scupper.io
======
ipsum2
Seeing the news about SoundCloud closing soon
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14884418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14884418)),
and that the Archive Team wasn't allowed to backup the music
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14903775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14903775))
I decided to make a tool to backup artist's SoundCloud accounts.

Hopefully SoundCloud won't go after me, because all songs being backed up is
done by the user that owns the music.

Open to questions and feedback.

